# RAI on Tuesday and not sure what to expect afterwards?



## karen18 (Jun 19, 2010)

Hi Everyone,

I was diagnosed with Graves Disease last April and have decided recently to have the radioactive Iodine Treatment done.

I am not exactly sure what to expect after the treatment as far as recovery time goes. I am aware that I will become hypo and be on medication for the rest of my life but just want to know how long it will be take for all of this to happen and when I will be able to work again without feeling tired / exhausted ?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

karen18 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I was diagnosed with Graves Disease last April and have decided recently to have the radioactive Iodine Treatment done.
> 
> I am not exactly sure what to expect after the treatment as far as recovery time goes. I am aware that I will become hypo and be on medication for the rest of my life but just want to know how long it will be take for all of this to happen and when I will be able to work again without feeling tired / exhausted ?


Hi Karen!! This varies from individual to individual. The more advanced your disease, the longer it takes to get on track.

I worked the whole time; never missed a single day. I guess that varies as well.

You can expect to at least get labs @ the 4 week mark to see if you need to go on thyroxine replacement at that time. No doctor should let the patient go hypo for any length of time as that is just as damaging as being hyper on the long haul.

Expect about 18 months for total healing. That is about average.

We are here to help you on that journey whenever we can.

Did you have the RAI already? If not, when is it scheduled? How are your eyes?


----------



## midgetmaid (Jul 22, 2010)

I had RAI (26.9 mci) on Feb. 8, and was on hormone replacement sometime in June. TSH had jumped to 42. I worked part-time through it, because I wanted to keep my job.

Some people feel better quickly on replacement hormone, and others take longer.

Renee


----------



## karen18 (Jun 19, 2010)

Hi Andros,

I am scheduled to have it done this Tuesday morning.

My eyes are fine at the moment but I have to admit when I first started on my thyroid meds for the Graves my eyes flared up pretty bad and then settled as I became more balanced on the dose.

To be honest after speaking to quite a few people that have had the RAI I really can't figure out what the benefits are?

I was talking to one woman that is still suffering after 14-years of having the RAI. She still feels tired all the time and still sufferes from Anxiety.

Is this really just trading one illness for another? Will I ever feel normal again? Or is this just a better option to Graves but still no better?

Sorry to sound so depressing but I really thought the RAI was going to fix everything and now I hear that I won't feel better for at least 18-months 

I am on meds now for the Graves and although I feel tired a lot and have Anxiety on and off I am wondering if I am going to make my life 10-times worse by having the RAI? I just don't know what to do?



Andros said:


> Hi Karen!! This varies from individual to individual. The more advanced your disease, the longer it takes to get on track.
> 
> I worked the whole time; never missed a single day. I guess that varies as well.
> 
> ...


----------



## karen18 (Jun 19, 2010)

Thanks Renee 

Can I ask if you have any regrets with getting the RAI?

I suffer from Mild Graves Disease so I'm only really on 5mg of Carbimazole a day. Although it works okay I still get tired, anxious and have heart palps on and off.

I just don't know if I should do the RAI or just stick with the meds?

I've also heard conflicting stories about long term effects on Carbimazole. I'm not sure how true any of this is but I don't want to stay on it long term if I'm going to get liver damage.



midgetmaid said:


> I had RAI (26.9 mci) on Feb. 8, and was on hormone replacement sometime in June. TSH had jumped to 42. I worked part-time through it, because I wanted to keep my job.
> 
> Some people feel better quickly on replacement hormone, and others take longer.
> 
> Renee


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

karen18 said:


> Hi Andros,
> 
> I am scheduled to have it done this Tuesday morning.
> 
> ...


Karen................it's your body and your decision. If you don't want the RAI, perhaps you should reconsider.

I have no regrets about my decision to have RAI but that is "me"; not you!

My life is high quality. I am good to go. Feel good every day, do anything I set my mind to doing and that happens to be a lot! Lift weights, walk 8 miles per day, do yard work and serious vegetable gardening and the list goes on.


----------



## midgetmaid (Jul 22, 2010)

I had grave's disease and a toxic nodule, so my only options were surgery or RAI, and I don't regret it. I have had a tough time finding a good replacement dose, but I'm one of those who doesn't convert T4 to T3 very well. I know someone who had her thyroid removed surgically and she's going through the same thing.

Renee


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

midgetmaid said:


> I had grave's disease and a toxic nodule, so my only options were surgery or RAI, and I don't regret it. I have had a tough time finding a good replacement dose, but I'm one of those who doesn't convert T4 to T3 very well. I know someone who had her thyroid removed surgically and she's going through the same thing.
> 
> Renee


Renee; what thyroxine replacement are you on and how much? Also, are you sure "all" your thyroid was radiated? I had to have RAI 3 times.

If any thyroid is remaining, not only does it grow back but it makes it very complicated to titrate the thyroxine for one day the thyroid might put out and another day not.

Let me know.


----------

